# New Irrigation System with PVB



## Johngnbtr (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm planning to install new irrigation system this summer . Can you please take a look at my plan for PVB and main line for Sprinkler system and tell me if it looks good  ?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is your pressure prior to the prv? If it is too high, ensure the PVB and the valves at the manifold can handle it.

I like to have a ball valve prior to any connection. Therefore I will place a ball valve before the T that feeds the irrigation.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

^ yup ball valve the 3/4" line before the tee so you can shut off the water to do any maintenance. Cheap and might come in handy.


----------



## Johngnbtr (Sep 27, 2018)

g-man said:


> What is your pressure prior to the prv? If it is too high, ensure the PVB and the valves at the manifold can handle it.
> 
> I like to have a ball valve prior to any connection. Therefore I will place a ball valve before the T that feeds the irrigation.


Hi ,

Thank you for your comment and advice. I updated my design . Can you take a look and tell me if it looks good . Thank you for your help.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

i would add another ball valve before the first tee.

and make sure on the drain valve to winterize after the PVB you can attach a air line to it to blow out the system too.


----------



## Johngnbtr (Sep 27, 2018)

DiabeticKripple said:


> i would add another ball valve before the first tee.
> 
> and make sure on the drain valve to winterize after the PVB you can attach a air line to it to blow out the system too.


Thank you for the comment. Did you ever use Pex Pipe. I was thinking about it and it seems like it will be much cheaper if I use pex pipe and fittings .


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can use PEX indoors, but not exposed to sun. Your drawing shows it right. But, go bigger, 1in PEX flows as a 3/4 copper.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Johngnbtr said:


> DiabeticKripple said:
> 
> 
> > i would add another ball valve before the first tee.
> ...


@g-man I know nothing of irrigation and plumbing so excuse my ignorance. The stretch of copper from the T at the end of the pex that runs down to the T at the end of the copper line. What does that do? Would it be possible to put 90s at each of those points and omit that section? Or does it play a role in the pressure and flow of the entire system?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@TN Hawkeye I think he was just providing two different options in one image.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> @TN Hawkeye I think he was just providing two different options in one image.


I get it now. So he would use either the straight pex run or the copper run. Sometimes I wish I was smart. But then people would expect more from me. This way nice people like you just humor me.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Johngnbtr said:


> DiabeticKripple said:
> 
> 
> > i would add another ball valve before the first tee.
> ...




This is what I would do. Put a 3/4" ball valve where the 'X' is, and the line I blacked out get rid of.

I would use 3/4" copper between the tee and first ball valve, then go up to 1" PEX to the wall and back down to 3/4" copper to go outside.


----------

